# My Imola S3



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

hey everyone, i've been driving this for about a year now.
i thought i'd share some pictures...
































thanks for looking!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: My Imola S3 (dbndude)*

^^^ yummy








Interior pics








What suspension?


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: My Imola S3 (2.0TProjekt)*

thanks








Factory options were:
Folding Mirrors
Bose Sound
Full Nappa Leather
Sunroof
Trays/Draw under seats
Hill hold function
Additional lights package
And the yellow paint








after 1 year, it has:
H&R springs
FRC Software
Forge DV
Forge CAI
Autotech HPFP
76mm DP + Zorst
19' BBS CH's
Defi Racer Boost Gauge + Osir Pod
i dont have any pics of the seats, but here goes


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

ARe you really listening to Haddaway? 

Nice ride anyways. Need pics of interior.


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (2ndvw-audi)*

LoL








i was waiting for that.
its my girlfriends MP3, we went on a +- 5000km road trip
and she brought along her music


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

Sweet ride brah...but Haddaway's great, reminds me of "A Night at the Roxbury".


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: My Imola S3 (dbndude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbndude* »_
H&R springs

You running the sport or race springs?? I know H&R only shows sport springs on their site but saw on another forum some 3 door A3ers are running race springs (same ones H&R sells for the Mk5 Gti's). 
Beautiful car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 9:11 AM 1-14-2010_


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: My Imola S3 (dbndude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbndude* »_thanks








Factory options were:
Folding Mirrors
Bose Sound
Full Nappa Leather
Sunroof
Trays/Draw under seats
Hill hold function
Additional lights package
And the yellow paint








after 1 year, it has:
H&R springs
FRC Software
Forge DV
Forge CAI
Autotech HPFP
76mm DP + Zorst
19' BBS CH's
Defi Racer Boost Gauge + Osir Pod
i dont have any pics of the seats, but here goes
































Love it!!, definitely jealous of you electric folding mirrors, color is sweet and the wheels always look awesome on these cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

things i love about this care = all. Engine a little dirty but I really cant talk. Did the engine cover have to go due to the intake?


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: My Imola S3 (dbndude)*

Wow, finally...a REAL S3.


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

*Re: My Imola S3 (dbndude)*

aghhhhhhh so nice. please dont stop the pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: My Imola S3 (mathis.)*

Looks nice...What is the line running over the intake manifold? Oh and lose that PCV valve...Catch can next mod IMO.


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: My Imola S3 (SocksA3)*

droooolll....
keep up with the awesome pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: My Imola S3 (bkmintie)*

It was all looking sooooo good until your display showing "Haddaway - What is Love?"
*starts nodding his head to the left in tune with the beat*









_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_Wow, finally...a REAL S3.


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: My Imola S3 (grubble)*

thanks for all the kind words guys








as for the haddaway, not my choice!!!
its sitting on H&R sport springs.
and the engine isn't always that dirty, took those
pics while on a road trip about 2000km from home, so i didn't
want just anyone to touch the engine bay hence the clean body only.
the pipe running is the pipe from the dv to the boost gauge.
the forge dv didnt have any extra length and the local hardware was out of the black piping so clear had to do


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: My Imola S3 (dbndude)*

a few more pics


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wow more! haha


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: My Imola S3 (dbndude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbndude* »_its sitting on H&R sport springs.

Nice. I really like that ride height. I should have 19 inch BBS CK on this summer so debating coils or just springs. 
Maybe a stupid question but how was the wheel gap on the oem S3 springs? Any pics? 
Sorry for all the questions but your car is hot


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

do you have any regular pics. your pics are all grainy


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: My Imola S3 (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Nice. I really like that ride height. I should have 19 inch BBS CK on this summer so debating coils or just springs. 
Maybe a stupid question but how was the wheel gap on the oem S3 springs? Any pics? 
Sorry for all the questions but your car is hot









thanks! do you mean the wheel gap with the 19's?
i only fitted the 19's after doing the springs so i do have any idea on what the gap was. sorry


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_do you have any regular pics. your pics are all grainy

nope dude, jus these pictures.
sorry!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: My Imola S3 (dbndude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbndude* »_
thanks! do you mean the wheel gap with the 19's?
i only fitted the 19's after doing the springs so i do have any idea on what the gap was. sorry










No worries. I was just wonder the wheel gap with 19's on oem S3 suspension. I was also just curious about oem S3 ride height compared to S-Line A3 suspension.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

More pics of the sub enclosure please.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbndude* »_as for the haddaway, not my choice!!!


Photoshop does wonders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_More pics of the sub enclosure please.


x2


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

why none of the rear?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I can't take any more pics


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

I hate you!
(translation I envy you)


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (daniel.ramirez)*

I call fake!! The steering wheel isn't even on the correct side. Maybe MTM built this one as well.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: My Imola S3 (dbndude)*

Very Nice! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

god that is sexy


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_More pics of the sub enclosure please.

ok, i'll see what i have.


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (mathis.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mathis.* »_why none of the rear? 

here you go dude..
























those are not my number plates by the way


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_More pics of the sub enclosure please.

this is all i have, here you go..


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

nice love the color


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: My Imola S3 (dbndude)*

Awesome... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: My Imola S3 (dbndude)*

i wanna punch you in the face


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: My Imola S3 (steven7677)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steven7677* »_i wanna punch you in the face

















and i wanna punch you in nose








j/k im just really jelous, AoA really sucks....


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dbndude)*

thank you my good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

From the first pics your seat center sections look like they are trimmed in perf. leather? 
If so, very nice.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezor* »_From the first pics your seat center sections look like they are trimmed in perf. leather? 
If so, very nice.


Perfect for farting in the car.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Perfect for farting in the car.

They just have to put charcoal activated filters in the seats so that the gas coming out of the seats are neutralized.


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (Bezor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezor* »_From the first pics your seat center sections look like they are trimmed in perf. leather? 
If so, very nice.

its more sort of studded, with the studs upside down if that makes sense








thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (dbndude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbndude* »_
its more sort of studded, with the studs upside down if that makes sense








thanks for the kind words guys

Inversion….that's not gonna work for Terje; he like studs pointy side up ready for attention to master his domain.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

any pics of the entire sound system?
so can u not fold down ur seats anymore?


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_any pics of the entire sound system?
so can u not fold down ur seats anymore?

i ordered the car with the bose sound.
the sub was uselesss so i ended up going with the JL Audio sub & amp.
the door speakers are still the bose.
no need for me to fold the back seat down, unmarried & no kids


----------



## jac on bbs rs (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dbndude)*

love these pics...so nice


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (jac on bbs rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jac on bbs rs* »_love these pics...so nice

thanks guy


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

just a little update, its been a long long time!!

sunce the last time i have changed to a forge twintake and changed my wheels
to the vw helios 19 x 8.5J..


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

dbndude said:


> just a little update, its been a long long time!!
> 
> sunce the last time i have changed to a forge twintake and changed my wheels
> to the vw helios 19 x 8.5J..



Nice, can you get a picture from the side so we can get a better feel for how the wheels look on the car? :thumbup:


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

i want


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks!!

i will get a few pics this weekend!


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

OMG S3 with 6 speed ... I would almost kill for that car in U.S.


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

maverickar15 said:


> OMG S3 with 6 speed ... I would almost kill for that car in U.S.


LoL, thanks dude!!!

yes 6 speed..


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

maverickar15 said:


> OMG S3 with 6 speed ... I would almost kill for that car in U.S.


I would eat a baby kitten for that car :what: 


love the paint :thumbup:

USA:thumbdown:


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

elgordito941 said:


> I would eat a baby kitten for that car :what:
> 
> 
> love the paint :thumbup:
> ...


thanks for the good words guys.
i actually took her out after 2 weeks tonight.

just got back home. 00:06 here now!!
was a good good drive. a bmw z4 M tried his luck, couldnt catch up to me


----------

